# JEasyOPC



## constantinw (22. Oktober 2007)

Hallo!

Wer von euch hat schon einmal mit dem Pakte JEasyOpc gearbeitet?

Die benötigte property-file wird mittlerweile gefunden. Probleme bereitet die zugehörige dll namens JCustomOpc.dll. 

entsprechender Code der Klasse JCustomOpc:

props = PropertyLoader.loadProperties(JCustomOpc.class);

System.loadLibrary(props.getProperty("library.path"));


library.path wird in der besagten Property-Datei spezifiziert.:
Das sieht bei mir wie folgt aus: 
library.path = E:/Project1/native
In diesem Verzeichnis liegt die dll.

Dennoch bekomme ich eine java.lang.unstatisfiedLinkError: no E:/Project1/native

Ich arbeite mit Eclipse. Ich bin mir sicher, dass das mit falsch gesetzten classpath zusammenhängt. Unter run configuration hatte ich bei VM-Arguments einmal das 
folgende gesetzt:
-DJava.library.path = E:/Project1/native
Das hat leider nicht funktioniert.

Vielleicht hat irgendjemand ja einen guten Tipp für mich
Würde mich sehr freuen
Viele Grüße
constantinw


----------



## zeja (22. Oktober 2007)

Es gibt doch schon einen Thread zu deinem Problem. Dafür musst du nun doch keinen neuen eröffnen.

Du darfst bei dem 
library.path
nicht nur den Ordner angeben sondern musst auch den Namen der dll mit angeben (mit oder ohne dll mal versuchen).


-DJava.library.path = E:/Project1/native
Das ist nicht das selbe wie da oben. So gibt man normalerweise Ordner für dlls an, jedoch scheint diese  JEasyOPC die dlls nicht darüber zu laden sondern eben über diese Properties. Abgesehen davon muss das J klein geschrieben werden wenn du sowas nochmal benötigst.


----------

